# Looking for Cooks, chefs (all levels) and hospitality staff for several large Venues in QLD and regional NSW



## EMSA Employment Services (9 mo ago)

Hi All

As you can see i've recently joined this forum, with the intention of communicating with potential migrants who need help with employer sponsored opportunities (specifically in hospitality).

Whether you are onshore or offshore, if you can meet the following criteria please reach out if you would like to be matched to jobs:

Do you have a hospitality qualification?
Do you have 2 years+ experience after you graduated?
IF no formal qualification could you prove at least 3 years experience (*depending on Country of passport this may need 5 years experience, as some 482s require skills assessment)
Do you have a good level of English?
Are you under 44 years of age?
All levels of Chef, Cook, hotel/motel manager, FOH (and in the near future, with DAMA - housekeeping and F&B will be options too!)

You can read more about us and what we do here > For Candidates

Our parent company info can be found here 

We have been appointed by several large Brands located in Far North QLD, regional NSW, Melbourne, Heron Island, Hamilton Island, Magnetic Island and Northern Territory Resorts (to name a few).

Thanks
Siobhan 
MARN 1679938


----------

